# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  How to treat demodex folliculorum in humans

## paulnelson

"Ive been doing a lot of research on my skin issues and from what I can determine, I may have a combination of stage 2 rosacea, a systemic yeast/fungal problem that is also perhaps growing on my face and in my sinus cavities (sinusitis). I had assumed I had demodex as well because once I started using the Rosacea and Eyes-n-mites products I could feel something crawling under my eyelids. I dont feel the demodex anywhere else (crawling or biting) but at night I do feel little tickles or flutters at the corners of my mouth, around my nostrils, eyes, which I think is the fungus.

I first purchased your rosacea line of products after researching rosacea treatments which had become significantly worse for me over the past few months. This was before I had any suspicion of yeast/fungus or demodex. I used and liked the products and from the reaction it seems that I had an underlying yeast problem (the products left my skin dry and flakey and with red bumps that were very itchy). Assuming the yeast/fungus was systemic (based on other problems Im having) I started an intense fungus/parasite colon cleanse. Ive been on it for 11 days so far.

I had used up all of the rosacea products and there was no significant difference in my skins condition below my eye level (my forehead, which was less affected did improve) so I switched over to the Demodex skincare line. Ive been using and liking those products as well, but it seems that the Demodex folliculorum  or whatever the problem is  is just moving around my face, as I have the same reaction as I did with the rosacea products, without the flaking. It appears there is no &quot;die off&quot; and I still have large itchy red bumps.

Also, I use the Eyes-n-Mites every other night or so for 3+ weeks and there has been slow and little change in the &quot; crawling movement&quot; under my eyelids at night. The solution has always burned my eyelids at the beginning and Im starting to think that the burning is from a reaction to a yeast/fungus that might be growing. So what is crawling around my face and eyes?

My question  as I continue my colon cleanse (which could continue for another couple of months) should I focus on eliminating the fungus or the Demodex? And treat the rosacea last?

Thank you!"

----------

